# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Syncmaster T220 - βοήθεια για επιδιόρθωση

## liza_rd

Καλησπέρα, έχω αυτή την οθόνη εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια.

Αυτό που κάνει ξαφνικά είναι να μπαίνει σε stand-by mode, δηλαδή ανοίγει για 2-3 sec και μετά σβήνει. Με ενα γρηγορο search βρηκα παρομοια προβληματα με το συγκεκριμενο monitor και οδηγίες για επιδιόρθωση
http://www.michaelli...monitor-repair/

με την αντιπροσωπεία της samsung δεν βγάζω άκρη, βρίσκεται στο Κρυονέρι και σκέφτομαι οτι θα κοστίσουν και τα μεταφορικά (είναι εκτός εγγύησης).
Να δοκιμάσω να την επιδιορθώσω μόνη μου, βήμα-βήμα με τον παραπάνω οδηγό ή με κανενα video? Δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι σχετικό...
Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ αυτά τα capacitors που δείχνει το link?
Αν το παραπάνω είναι αρκετά επίφοβο μήπως έχει να προτείνει κανείς service οθονών υπολογιστών κοντά στο κέντρο - εξάρχεια? (το πλαίσιο δεν αναλαμβάνει τόσο παλιά μοντέλα btw)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα, έχω αυτή την οθόνη εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια.
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει ξαφνικά είναι να μπαίνει σε stand-by mode, δηλαδή ανοίγει για 2-3 sec και μετά σβήνει. Με ενα γρηγορο search βρηκα παρομοια προβληματα με το συγκεκριμενο monitor και οδηγίες για επιδιόρθωση
> http://www.michaelli...monitor-repair/
> 
> με την αντιπροσωπεία της samsung δεν βγάζω άκρη, βρίσκεται στο Κρυονέρι και σκέφτομαι οτι θα κοστίσουν και τα μεταφορικά (είναι εκτός εγγύησης).
> Να δοκιμάσω να την επιδιορθώσω μόνη μου, βήμα-βήμα με τον παραπάνω οδηγό ή με κανενα video? Δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι σχετικό...
> Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ αυτά τα capacitors που δείχνει το link?
> Αν το παραπάνω είναι αρκετά επίφοβο μήπως έχει να προτείνει κανείς service οθονών υπολογιστών κοντά στο κέντρο - εξάρχεια? (το πλαίσιο δεν αναλαμβάνει τόσο παλιά μοντέλα btw)
> ...


Αυτό το πρόβλημα άνετα παραπέμπει σε πρόβλημα εσωτερικό στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας. Αλλά για να μπορέσει να γίνει τουλάχιστον ο απαραίτητος έλεγχος πρέπει να ¨¨σκαρφαλώσει¨¨ σε πάγκο. Εχεις γνώσεις πάνω σε τεχνικά ηλεκτρονικά να το πάμε βήμα βήμα??

----------


## liza_rd

Δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι σχετικό, απλά σήμερα ψάχνοντας είδα διάφορα tutorials για αλλαγή πυκνωτή - πώς αναγνωριζεις τον χαλασμενο κ πώς περνας τον καινουριο. Προς το παρόν έχω μόνο κατσαβίδια, μου λείπουν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω ένας πυκνωτής (αν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα), ένα κολλητήρι και καλάι τα οποία σκόπευα να τα πάρω αύριο αλλά λόγω αργίας θα τα πάρω μεθαύριο.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν? Να την ανοίξω πχ για να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι σχετικό, απλά σήμερα ψάχνοντας είδα διάφορα tutorials για αλλαγή πυκνωτή - πώς αναγνωριζεις τον χαλασμενο κ πώς περνας τον καινουριο. Προς το παρόν έχω μόνο κατσαβίδια, μου λείπουν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω ένας πυκνωτής (αν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα), ένα κολλητήρι και καλάι τα οποία σκόπευα να τα πάρω αύριο αλλά λόγω αργίας θα τα πάρω μεθαύριο.
> Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν? Να την ανοίξω πχ για να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα?


Το λιγότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις λοιπόν αφού αποφάσισες να ασχοληθείς είναι να αφαιρέσεις το πίσω καπάκι του μόνιτορ και να τραβήξεις μερικές καθαρές φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας για να δούμε τι υπάρχει εκεί.

----------


## JOUN

Παντως νομιζω οτι η αφαιρεση του καπακιου ειναι απο τα δυσκολοτερα μερη της διαδικασιας.Ανετα τρως τα χερια σου βγαζοντας το καπακι.

----------

jakektm (06-01-15)

----------


## liza_rd

αυτο το μαυρο Τ στο κατω μερος δε βγαινει με τιποτα ενω το εχω ξεβιδωσει

να δοκιμασω να το ανοιξω λιγο λιγο απο τις ακρες οπως αυτος στο video ή θα κανω ζημια?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx2heoq5E6M

----------


## maik65

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4nAy6s9Ics

----------


## JOUN

Καλυτερα κρατα με το ενα χερι το μονιτορ και με το αλλο τραβα το Τ που λες μια απο δεξια μια απο αριστερα..Θελει αρκετη δυναμη.Αν μπορεις να βαλεις καποιον να κραταει με δυο χερια το μονιτορ ωστε εσυ να εχεις ελευθερα τα δικα σου για να βαλεις περισσοτερη δυναμη θα ειναι ποιο ευκολο.

----------


## liza_rd

ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες αλλα μαλλον παραιτουμαι του εγχειρηματος γιατι αν το ζορισω λιγο ακομη θα το σπασω
αυτο το μαυρο Τ εχει 2 μερη, το κατω ειναι βιδωμενο σε ενα σιδερο, το πανω μπορω να το σηκωσω λιγο αλλα δεν δειχνει πουθενα προς ποια κατευθυνση το τραβας κ δε βγαινει με τπτ
υπαρχει αλλος τροπος? θα μπορουσα να πιεσω το γυαλι απο μπροστα ωστε να βγει η κορνιζα αλλα φοβαμαι μην κανω καμια ζημια κ εκει..
αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε αλλη λυση ή εστω καποιον που μπορει να το αναλαβει κοντα στο κεντρο θα ημουν υποχρεη

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα και από μένα
Λίζα νομίζω ότι μετά από τον ενθουσιασμό που έδειξες για την επισκευή του μόνιτορ σκάλωσες σε σχετικά απλό θέμα
αν και δεν ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο μόνιτορ φαίνεται στο σημείο που δυσκολεύεσαι η απάντηση να είναι ότι πρέπει να βγει συρταρωτά προς τα κάτω
δες την φωτο που σου έχω
το πλάισιο μπροστά θα το βγάλεις έτσι ακριβώς όπως στο βίντεο (με τα χέρια στο εσωτερικό μέρος) μην προσπαθήσεις από την εξωτερική ακμή ή τις γωνίες!

----------


## chipakos-original

> ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες αλλα μαλλον παραιτουμαι του εγχειρηματος γιατι αν το ζορισω λιγο ακομη θα το σπασω
> αυτο το μαυρο Τ εχει 2 μερη, το κατω ειναι βιδωμενο σε ενα σιδερο, το πανω μπορω να το σηκωσω λιγο αλλα δεν δειχνει πουθενα προς ποια κατευθυνση το τραβας κ δε βγαινει με τπτ
> υπαρχει αλλος τροπος? θα μπορουσα να πιεσω το γυαλι απο μπροστα ωστε να βγει η κορνιζα αλλα φοβαμαι μην κανω καμια ζημια κ εκει..
> αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε αλλη λυση ή εστω καποιον που μπορει να το αναλαβει κοντα στο κεντρο θα ημουν υποχρεη


Το μπροστά μέρος δεν πρέπει να το πιέσεις και φυσικά δεν θα σπρώξεις το γυαλί προς τα μέσα. Επίσης βάλε κάτι μαλακό (μία πετσέτα) στο μέρος της οθόνης για να μην γραντζουνιστεί από μπροστά.

----------


## liza_rd



----------


## liza_rd

τα καταφερα κ εβγαλα το καλυμμα με τα χιλια ζορια, ελπιζω να βοηθανε αυτες οι φωτο στο να φανει το προβλημα

----------


## maik65

Χμμμ,μπορείς να βγάλεις αλες 2 φώτο κοντινές,μια το σημείο που είναι η πυκνωτές εκεί που είναι τα μαύρα καλώδια, και άλλη εκεί που είναι το αλουμίνιο έχει κάποιες μαυρίλες.

----------


## liza_rd

καλυτερα?

----------


## chipakos-original

Πρέπει να μετρηθούν οι πυκνωτές δεν είσαι τυχερή να φανεί αμέσως το πρόβλημα.

----------


## liza_rd

χμ, δηλαδη δεν τον αποφευγω τον τεχνικο?

----------


## maik65

Λίζα, δύστυχος εγώ δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τίποτα το περίεργο από τα φώτο, εγώ θα σου πρωτινά να την μαζέψεις πάλι και να την δει κάποιος έμπειρος,πρώτα πρέπει να μετρηθούν η τάσης,εάν είναι σωστές τότε πρέπει να είναι θέμα inverter (αυτά τα 2 με σύρματα).Άλλα βεβαία ας δούμε τη να μας πούνε και η πιο έμπειρη....Εγώ ,πολύ ευχαρίστως  θα εφτιαζα ,αλλά είμαι Κρήτη.

----------


## liza_rd

σ'ευχαριστω, μαλλον βιαστηκα γιατι ειδα αρκετες περιπτωσεις με παρομοιο προβλημα κ ολοι αναφερονταν σε αλλαγη των πυκνωτων, θα την αφησω καμια μερα ακομη μηπως κ δει κανεις τπτ αλλο κ θα την ξανασυναρμολογησω

----------


## angel_grig

> καλυτερα?


Ο πυκνωτης που γραφει μπροστα του 12 φαινεται υποπτος...ειμαι ερασιτεχνης αλλα εχω εργαλειο μετρησης πυκνωτων..αν δεν βιαζεσαι μπορω απο την Παρασκευη και επειτα να μου το φερεις να το δω εαν θες..(δωρεαν φυσικα..)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ο πυκνωτης που γραφει μπροστα του 12 φαινεται υποπτος...ειμαι ερασιτεχνης αλλα εχω εργαλειο μετρησης πυκνωτων..αν δεν βιαζεσαι μπορω απο την Παρασκευη και επειτα να μου το φερεις να το δω εαν θες..(δωρεαν φυσικα..)


Μωρέ με 4 έως 5 χρόνια λειτουργίας είναι όλοι ύποπτοι αλλά το σωστό είναι να βγεί ένας ένας από την πλακέτα και να μετρηθούν.

----------


## liza_rd

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ, μου πεφτει λιγο μακρια ο κορυδαλλος αλλα θα με εξυπηρετουσες ιδιαιτερα, θα σου στειλω μνμ μηπως κ τα καταφερω εκει κατα το σκ

----------


## UV.

1. είπες ότι μετά το Power ON ανάβει για λίγα δεύτερα μετά σβήνει και πάει σε stand by
2. δεν γίνεται μαύρη αλλά έχει εικόνα πολύ σκοτεινή

αν ισχύει μόνο το πρώτο τότε με αλλαγή των πυκνωτών το πιο πιθανό είναι να φτιάξει 
7 πυκνωτές είναι αρκετά φτηνοί για να τους αντικαταστήσεις όλους

αν ισχύει το δεύτερο θέλει πιο πολύπλοκη αντιμετώπιση που ίσως δεν θα μπορείς να την κάνεις μόνη σου

----------


## liza_rd

πολυ ενθαρρυντικο αυτο, ωραια
ναι, ισχυει το πρωτο που ειπες

----------


## JOUN

Δεν νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα οι πυκνωτες(ετσι φαινεται τουλαχιστον) μαλλον καποια CCFL  η καποιο καλωδιο αρπαξε και κλεινει η προστασια του.

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα πάντα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Αφού κλείστηκε το ραντεβού ας το βάλουν πάγκο να το ψαχουλέψουν.

----------


## eniac22

Εχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με την αυτήν την οθόνη η οποία μετα απο 1 sec μαυριζει, την άνοιξα και διαπίστωσα πως οι δυο κάτω ccfl ειναι νεκρές, η ερώτηση μου είναι πως υπάρχει καποιο σύστημα προστασίας και σταματάει να στέλνει τάση σε ολες της CCFL (της χαλασμένες της εχω αποσυνδεμένες)

----------


## johnnyb

> Εχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με την αυτήν την οθόνη η οποία μετα απο 1 sec μαυριζει, την άνοιξα και διαπίστωσα πως οι δυο κάτω ccfl ειναι νεκρές, η ερώτηση μου είναι πως υπάρχει καποιο σύστημα προστασίας και σταματάει να στέλνει τάση σε ολες της CCFL (της χαλασμένες της εχω αποσυνδεμένες)


Ναι το ολοκληρωμενο που ελεγχει το κυκλωμα υψηλης για τις λαμπες CCFL εχει προστασια και κοβει την ταση σε ολο το κυκλωμα.

----------


## m4nos

καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για μια οθονη 
*Syncmaster T220hd εκει που δουλευε εγινε η οθονη ασπρη και δε δειχνει τιποτα τιποτα τι μπορει να φταιει??*

----------


## andrant83

Καλημέρα, 
εχω και εγώ μια Samsung T220, στην οποία τρεμοπαίζει η φωτεινότητα της εικόνας. Ψάχνοντας στο youtube είδα οτι αλλάζουν τους πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού. Το έκανα άλλαξα όλους (10) *εκτός* τον πολυ μεγάλο  και εκείνα τα μπλέ μικρά (κεραμικοί πυκνωτές; :Wink: . Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να αλλάξω.  Το έχει πάθει κανείς ; ;

----------


## Papas00zas

Άλλαξε και τους κεραμικούς γιατί το έχω πετύχει σε LG να κάνει συνεχόμενα επανεκκίνηση το τροφοδοτικό.Ο μεγάλος γενικά δύσκολα να έχει πρόβλημα διότι δουλεύει με συχνότητα δικτύου και όχι με το υψίσυχνο ρεύμα των τροφοδοτικών αυτών.

----------


## andrant83

> Άλλαξε και τους κεραμικούς γιατί το έχω πετύχει σε LG να κάνει συνεχόμενα επανεκκίνηση το τροφοδοτικό.Ο μεγάλος γενικά δύσκολα να έχει πρόβλημα διότι δουλεύει με συχνότητα δικτύου και όχι με το υψίσυχνο ρεύμα των τροφοδοτικών αυτών.


 Απλά δεν γράφουν τα πάντα οι κεραμικοί πάνω και δεν ξέρω πως να βρώ ποίοί είναι 
πχ γράφουν " 5d 3kv,   102M,   102K 1kv,  152M"

----------


## manolo

Ενδέχεται βέβαια να θέλουν αλλαγή κάποια ή κάποιες από τις CCFL λάμπες...

----------


## andrant83

> Ενδέχεται βέβαια να θέλουν αλλαγή κάποια ή κάποιες από τις CCFL λάμπες...


μετριούνται κάπως αυτές με πολύμετρο ;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## johnnyb

> μετριούνται κάπως αυτές με πολύμετρο ;


Όχι , όπως και καμιά λάμπα δεν μετριέται με πολύμετρο

----------


## Papas00zas

Η μόνη μέτρηση που μπορεί να γίνει με πολύμετρο είναι για να διαπιστωθεί αν έχει κοπεί το νήμα σε τέτοιες λαμπες.Για όλα τα άλλα χρειάζεται cfl tester

----------


## andrant83

άλλαξα και τους κεραμικούς μπλέ πυκνωτές αλλά το θέμα παραμένει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι οι λυχνίες της οθόνης ;; Ανταλλακτικά υπάρχουν γιαυτες ;

----------


## manolo

Εγώ θεωρώ απ' την αρχή ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίνε οι CCFL λάμπες. Λογικά θα τις βρεις ως ανταλλακτικό από το part number τους και το μοντέλο της οθόνης.

----------


## andrant83

> Εγώ θεωρώ απ' την αρχή ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίνε οι CCFL λάμπες. Λογικά θα τις βρεις ως ανταλλακτικό από το part number τους και το μοντέλο της οθόνης.


 λες να το γράφουν πάνω ; γιατι  απο το service manual δεν εβγαλα άκρη ...

----------


## manolo

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το γράφουν πάνω στην άκρη τους, ή πάνω στη πλακέτα στην οποία συνδέονται κατά κάποιο τρόπο..

----------


## johnnyb

> Εγώ θεωρώ απ' την αρχή ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίνε οι CCFL λάμπες. Λογικά θα τις βρεις ως ανταλλακτικό από το part number τους και το μοντέλο της οθόνης.


Σου έχει τύχει  να  φταίνε  οι λάμπες (οχι  καμένες  φύσες και συνδέσεις  ) σε τέτοια περίπτωση  (να τρεμοπαίζει η φωτεινότητα ) και να μην κόβει  η προστασία του Inverter?

----------


## manolo

Τι εννοείς καμμένες φύσες και συνδέσεις; Καμμένη σύνδεση ή καμμένη φύσα δεν μου έχει τύχει...Η φύσα συνήθως έχει πλαστικό περίβλημα και μέσα της έχει υποδοχές ή μεταλλικούς ακροδέκτες ανάλογα τον τύπο της, για τη σύνδεση με κάποιο καλώδιο ή βύσμα. Τι μπορεί να πάθει ένα τέτοιο εξάρτημα;; Μόνο αν περάσει για κάποιο λόγο πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα μέσα από το καλώδιο και το κάψει το ίδιο το καλώδιο  Μου έχει τύχει σε πομπό ας πούμε, να φάει μέσω της κεραίας εκπομπής του λόγω ελλειπούς αντικεραυνικής προστασίας κεραυνό ο οποίος κυριολεκτικά έλιωσε καλώδιο, συνδέσμους και κάποια εξαρτήματα. Αλλά αυτό είναι εξαιρετική περίπτωση. Σε συνηθισμένες βλάβες TV ή μόνιτορς δεν έχω δει καμμένη φύσα. Σπασμένη ναι, κατεστραμμένη ναι, μέσα σε βρωμιές ώστε να μην κάνει καλή επαφή ναι, αλλά καμμένη όχι. Όσον αφορά τις λάμπες ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση η λάμπα όταν δεν τα έχει φτύσει τελείως, να 'ξεγελάει' τη προστασία του inverter και να μην κόβει αλλά να κάνει flickering ή να έχει χαμηλότερη φωτεινότητα από αυτή που θα έπρεπε.

----------

johnnyb (14-06-18)

----------


## johnnyb

Σε κατι τετοιο αναφερομαι , δεν μου εχει τυχει αλλα και εδω μεσα εχει αναφερθει ως συχνη βλαβη





lcd_backlight.jpg

----------


## manolo

Την άρπαξαν για τα καλά!! :Wink:  Σπάνια πάντως τέτοια ζημιά σε φύσες τηλεόρασης ή μόνιτορ..Ή από κάποιο arc εκεί κοντά, ή τράβηξαν πολύ ρεύμα οι λάμπες και άναψε το πλαστικό λόγω υπερθέρμανσης..

----------


## andrant83

Το κόκκινο καλωδιάκι που συνδέεται στην μία CCFL κομμένο μαύρο στην άκρη
κόπικαν και 2 απο την άλλη λάμπα στην αποσυναρμολόγηση. Δεν νομίζω να κανω δουλειά. Θα προσπαθήσω να τα κολήσω. Πάντως οι λαμπες είναι μαύρες στα άκρα τους.

----------


## andrant83

Συναρμολόγησα - δεν παίζουν τα κουμπιά στο πλαι αλλα αυτό είναι αλλο θέμα. 
* Δεν τρέμει μετά που κόλλησα τα καλώδια στις λάμπες.
*το Light leak προφανώς λόγω ανοίγματος...

----------

mikemtb73 (26-06-18)

----------

